# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  домашний кинотеатр Pioneer

## client

Новый домашний кинотеатр Pioneer DCS-590K
2950 грн !!!
http://www.ecam.com.ua/product_info.php/info/p273259_PIONEER--DCS-590K.html
...
http://www.tehnos.com.ua/index.php?productID=25808
...
http://i-m.com.ua/query/theatre/pioneer.dcs590k.htm
...

----------


## client

небольшой торг

----------


## client

Люди , он 600$ стоит . 
Отдаю за 370$ . Новый .
Заберите , он у меня место занимает .

----------


## akademia

блин, я бы взял , но везти далеко

----------


## client

А с чего ты взял что далеко ? Ты не из Одессы что-ли?

----------


## Vadim Ruban

Предложение еще в силе ?, я бы смог взять за 350$

----------


## client

up

----------


## irinahappy

за 300 заберу хоть завтра! 0936472080

----------


## client

up

----------


## client

up

----------


## Stahov

если подождет месяца 3, как ремонт закончится, забрал бы

----------


## client

Ну если не заберут то подождет .  :smileflag:

----------


## LEPRIKON

Понимаю что не реально, но если вдруг цена упадет до 200, то заберу и скажу спасибо

----------


## onma1222

300уе могу предложить

----------


## client

up

----------


## Ленулька17

он продан или нет???

----------


## client

продается

----------


## client

up

----------


## client

up

----------


## client

up

----------


## .i.

Кинотеатр красавчик. Чего ещё не забрали не пойму......

----------


## client

> Кинотеатр красавчик. Чего ещё не забрали не пойму......


  Да вот было их два . Один забрали сразу , на второй покупателя пока нет .
Только неадекваты разные типа "200 и скажу спасибо" .  :smileflag:

----------


## dolli23ukr

А за 250 отдашь?

----------


## ater17

Кинотеатр - супер, у меня похожий, DCS-360. Отличный мягкий звук (деревянные колонки!), DTS-CD слушать - вообще улет. Дизайн - просто конфетка. Единственный минус (для меня) - отсутствие цифрового входа. Был бы - кто б тогда покупал ресиверы Пионер по цене, сопоставимой с ценой кинотеатра?!  :smileflag:

----------


## makycumy

А продается такой ?

----------


## client

> А продается такой ?


  мой продается .

----------


## makycumy

> мой продается .


  Сколько вы за него хотите?

----------


## client

> Сколько вы за него хотите?


 в интернет магазинах он стоит 600 $
я продаю за 370 $ .
Новый .

----------


## makycumy

> в интернет магазинах он стоит 600 $
> я продаю за 370 $ .
> Новый .


 Да и с ценой в 370 можно было бы смириться, но отсутствие нормальных цифровых входов, типа оптического - разачаровывает. Хотел купить, и подключить к нему компьютер, но 1 RCA вход - неустраивает.

----------


## client

вот такие они - Pioneer-ы , типа оптическими входами не увлекаются .  :smileflag:

----------


## Lawyer

т.е. телевизор подключить к нему напрямую, чтобы вместо родных колонок играл не получится?

----------


## client

> т.е. телевизор подключить к нему напрямую, чтобы вместо родных колонок играл не получится?


 Ну , человек , который первый забрал , говорит что можно .

----------


## client

up

----------


## client

up

----------


## client

up

----------


## Incеptiоn

В каком магазине вы нашли такие цены ? он давно снят с производства и в магазинах его нет, на сегодняшний день цена просто атас... при такой цене нет даже USB (который есть даже в плеерах за 150гр) что делает его бестолковым.

----------


## client

350$

----------


## client

> В каком магазине вы нашли такие цены ? он давно снят с производства и в магазинах его нет, на сегодняшний день цена просто атас... при такой цене нет даже USB (который есть даже в плеерах за 150гр) что делает его бестолковым.


  Сам ты бестолковый .
Есть в нем USB .

----------


## akkssiinia

Цена ещё бы  припала  немного!

----------


## client

Ага , до 150$ .
Мне уже говорили .

----------

